# is my electricity bill normal



## verynewuser (Sep 6, 2017)

I live in a 2 bed unit with no gas connection. My last 4 monthly electricity bills are $140, $229, $100 and $193. Our stove top is electric (ceramic) and there is no air conditioner. A couple of persons have told me that my electricity bill is a bit higher, for a 3 person household, because of the electric stove. If I replace it with a gas stove, the bill would go down to approximately $80-$130 range monthly on average. I still have to authenticate this myself.


----------

